# 2 days, 2 CEL's



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

People on here bitch and moan about how awful the Gen 1 Diesel is. But I'll tell you that any issue I've had has been addressed immediately by GM at no cost to me.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

I went through most of the teething issues that became somewhat common and also had a good dealer that repaired them quickly under warranty. Car never left me standed and hasn't had any problems for a couple years now.

Should any other parts fail prematurely it's been nice to see GM has already extended coverage on some items like the DEF tank assembly. It also probably doesn't hurt us that the VW emissions scandal may be keeping automakers on their tows and being a little more proactive in fixing stuff.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Deleting the emissions system was the best $1,500 extended warranty I could ask for. I've literally done nothing but buy snow tires for it otherwise. Still on original brakes coming up on 5 years. Best vehicle I've ever owned.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have 67k miles on mine and other than tank heater which was covered by warranty I have spent nothing on the car other than routine maintenance, oil changes, cleaned EGR, it’s been a great car and very happy with car. I purchased a 2004 Cadillac Deville DHS a couple months ago and have put almost 7000 miles on it, love driving them both.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Deleting the emissions system was the best $1,500 extended warranty I could ask for. I've literally done nothing but buy snow tires for it otherwise. Still on original brakes coming up on 5 years. Best vehicle I've ever owned.


I just checked my brakes yesterday. At 58 months and 92,000 miles, I have 40%+ left on my factory brakes--front and rear. 

First CEL after my warranty expires in September, the delete will be in my future. I haven't had a CEL since I replaced the DEF tank 2 years and 35k miles ago, though, so maybe I will have a while to get the money together.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

blackbird said:


> I went through most of the teething issues that became somewhat common and also had a good dealer that repaired them quickly under warranty. Car never left me standed and hasn't had any problems for a couple years now.
> 
> Should any other parts fail prematurely it's been nice to see GM has already extended coverage on some items like the DEF tank assembly. It also probably doesn't hurt us that the VW emissions scandal may be keeping automakers on their tows and being a little more proactive in fixing stuff.


I went through most of the initial problems too. Unfortunately, the only one I got paid for by GM was the P0133 - O2 Sensor/EGR plate problem, since it happened while I was still under B2B. The rest of the sensors and emissions issues I had weren't warrantied at the time I had them, so I fixed them myself. Then for each of them, after I had already made the repair, they issued an extended coverage. However, since the repair wasn't done by a dealer, I wasn't eligible for the after-the-fact reimbursement that they offered with the extended coverage.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Guys,

I wanted to bump this thread and get @revjpeterson attention.

I got the P24AE Particulate Matter sensor circuit code today. I checked out REV's thread and it looks like the part# is no longer available but it says #12662647 is the new part number according to a website and also the special coverage documentation. Can anyone confirm so I can order it? Or is it possible to clean the sensor?

I am at 137k miles so I no longer qualify for the special coverage.

Also, is it safe to drive the car with this code active until I get the part?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wanted to bump this thread and get @revjpeterson attention.
> 
> ...


The sensor photos I can pull up for that part number visually match the DPM sensor that I installed on my vehicle, and in many places, it does show up and an applicable part for the Gen1 Diesel. I noticed Rockauto had it categorized as a DPF Pressure Feedback Sensor (which I have also replaced and looks nothing like that), so there's probably some issues with the cataloging and databases out there. 

As far as I'm aware, this sensor doesn't actually feed back to control any functions of the vehicle--just monitors to verify particulate matter in the exhaust is below specified levels. I drove my vehicle for months with this sensor's code set, and I don't think I ever went into reduced power mode or countdown to death. I eventually replaced it just because I wanted to be able to use my remote start.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I went back and added replies with the updated sensor number to the How To post and to the sensor identification post. It wouldn't let me edit the original post, because it says I have edited too many posts in the past 7 days. I'll go back and try to update the original posts in the threads next week.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wanted to bump this thread and get @revjpeterson attention.
> 
> ...


Safe to drive. The DPF monitor does not cause the DEF countdown but can cause a reduced power. If that hasn’t happen already it probably never will.

There are some minor adjustments from the soot sensor but they are... Very minor.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

sailurman said:


> People on here bitch and moan about how awful the Gen 1 Diesel is. But I'll tell you that any issue I've had has been addressed immediately by GM at no cost to me.


it took them a full year to figure out how to fix the nox sensor international recall

yep thats immediately


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Interesting, I took my car out on the freeway today (been working from home for 2 months) and when I got back and restarted the car the CEL was gone. I wonder if the higher volume exhaust cleared off the sensor if it was covered with soot.

How bad to these things get covered up? Makes me wonder if cleaning it with MAF cleaner would help.

_EDIT_
After watching some videos I see these sensors are not carbon covered when they come out. There are a few CTD replacement vids on YouTube. However, I do see some people cleaning particulate matter sensors for other brand vehicles by soaking them in injector cleaner. I think I may try that. It looks like there is enough length to twist of the sensor without having to take everything down.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> Interesting, I took my car out on the freeway today (been working from home for 2 months) and when I got back and restarted the car the CEL was gone. I wonder if the higher volume exhaust cleared off the sensor if it was covered with soot.
> 
> How bad to these things get covered up? Makes me wonder if cleaning it with MAF cleaner would help.
> 
> ...


The CEL when mine went bad came and went a few times before finally setting for good. For a car with intact emissions, any of the sensors after the DPF are going to be clean. (so cleaning might help O2 and NOX1 or EGT1/2, but won't be relevant on NOX2, DPMS, or EGT3) I've replaced every sensor on my car at least once, and I've taken a shot at cleaning each of them to see if I could avoid replacing. The only sensor that it made a difference for was the O2 sensor, which was covered in a 1/4" of soot on 180 degrees of its surface.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> The CEL when mine went bad came and went a few times before finally setting for good. For a car with intact emissions, any of the sensors after the DPF are going to be clean. (so cleaning might help O2 and NOX1 or EGT1/2, but won't be relevant on NOX2, DPMS, or EGT3)


The system isn’t perfect and the catalyst can become over saturated. When that happens it just leaks straight through and collects on the sensors.

And it does happen. A lot. Usually by accident or possibly a def injector failure. Regardless Probably the number 1 cause of the sensor failures is just corrosion damage.

Cleaning the sensor is still pointless (it just gets coated again within seconds) but it’s definitely not clean.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> The system isn’t perfect and the catalyst can become over saturated. When that happens it just leaks straight through and collects on the sensors.
> 
> And it does happen. A lot. Usually by accident or possibly a def injector failure. Regardless Probably the number 1 cause of the sensor failures is just corrosion damage.
> 
> Cleaning the sensor is still pointless (it just gets coated again within seconds) but it’s definitely not clean.


And just to add to that the problem could be fixed if it had a Urea sensor to detect the saturation.

Problem is it already has one. A NOx sensor is a urea sensor and a urea sensor is a NOx sensor. Big problem
otherwise we would have another sensor.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

boraz said:


> it took them a full year to figure out how to fix the nox sensor international recall
> 
> yep thats immediately


Mine was and continues to be immediate for any issue I may have had....which were few and far between. You must be bored to pull up and reply to that post. So as always, opinions are subjective...and you know what they say about opinions (as opposed to facts)


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> The system isn’t perfect and the catalyst can become over saturated. When that happens it just leaks straight through and collects on the sensors.
> 
> And it does happen. A lot. Usually by accident or possibly a def injector failure. Regardless Probably the number 1 cause of the sensor failures is just corrosion damage.
> 
> Cleaning the sensor is still pointless (it just gets coated again within seconds) but it’s definitely not clean.


This is a perfectly logical explanation. A brand new sensor that last 100k miles doesn't fail because it was dirty, because it became dirty 99,000 miles ago, it failed because the sensor went bad. I wasn't really thinking it through all the way.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Now I'm getting the P21DD code in addition to the P24AE. I've already had the def heater replaced under warranty a couple years back.

Are these two systems related? Is it possible the DEF tank is causing the sensor to read incorrectly? I have already ordered the sensor.

If I have to replace the def tank heater again can these be done at home? Looks like 84412930 is the most updated part#


----------

